# Clipping mask in LR Mobile



## Medwyn (Aug 26, 2014)

I accidentally found this feature. I haven't seen a huge amount of documentation on it so I thought I'd share. (Please ignore me as a newbie if everyone knows about this already!)

Hold the adjustment sliders with two fingers and as you slide one of them you get a view showing the clipped areas. Neat!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 26, 2014)

A complete list of Gesture Shortcuts can be found by tapping on the Lightroom Icon in Collections view and tapping Gesture Shortcuts>


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 27, 2014)

Good trick, isn't it Medwyn!  Have you found the 3-finger hold for before/after preview too?


----------



## Medwyn (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes. Just wish there was a quick key for before/after in the desktop version too. Like the M key in Aperture to view Master.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 27, 2014)

[ \ ] key


----------



## Medwyn (Aug 27, 2014)

Only goes back one step in the develop history doesn't it? Would rather it just went all the way back to original without crop or anything. Is that possible?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 27, 2014)

[ \ ] Shows you Before and After not just the last step. You will see everything you have done in Develop save the Crop.


----------

